# Pawty Till You Drop.....



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*Apparently Jazz & Jules had a wild pawty lastnight! 
I woke up to find these photos on my computer. 


Let's get this pawty started! 









It's not a pawty until....... 









Someone wears a lampshade! 









OOOoOOooooooh my head! SHHHhhhhhhhh..... 







*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL, these pics are awesome!!! Thanks for the laugh this afternoon.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL these are too funny! I love the lampshade hat.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jazz and Jules shame shame shame. Jules you and the lampshade though crack me up.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Too much funny! Love the lamp shade!!

.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Shame is right! Carol, you should have seen Bama shakin' those tail feathers on the pool table!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Very funny, needed a laugh now I've got one


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those pictures...very funny. Your dogs have so much fun.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's just not right! Dooley and Breeze did not get their invitation! Breeze is a real card shark.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> That's just not right! Dooley and Breeze did not get their invitation! Breeze is a real card shark.


Oh yes they did! Guess you didn't miss them as they hustled Jules out of a couple dozen dog biscuits! Yes, THAT'S where they came from! Hehehehehe!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff and I are coming to visit....too much fun happenin there


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Tuff and I are coming to visit....too much fun happenin there


We'lll save a spot at the table for ya Tuff!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I couldn't stop laughing when I saw him on the table!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Nicole74 said:


> I couldn't stop laughing when I saw him on the table!


You think that was funny! You should have saw Bailey & Annie playing musical chairs around the table while Jules was on top playing spin the bottle!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly wanted to come to the pawty, too....She loves our local beer!


Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Reading the title I couldn't wait to see the pictures. I laughed so hard. So who won the most biscuits?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

turtle66 said:


> Lilly wanted to come to the pawty, too....She loves our local beer!
> 
> 
> Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


Didn't Lily tell you she was there? I think she um, uh, won the wet tshirt contest?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

2golddogs said:


> Reading the title I couldn't wait to see the pictures. I laughed so hard. So who won the most biscuits?


I'm not sure but I think I just saw Kosmo and Jackson sneaking back in to retrieve their hidden stash! :smooch:


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Didn't Lily tell you she was there? I think she um, uh, won the wet tshirt contest?


And I thought she is just tired today...Oh - mom is so wrong - Lilly has a hangover!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love those. You know it will be a golden retriever wearing the lampshade at any party. I sure looks like she was the life of the party.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I love those. You know it will be a golden retriever wearing the lampshade at any party. I sure looks like she was the life of the party.


Caue & Oakly had a fantastic time! They played the part of pool boys magically and had all the girl dogs with their tongues hanging out!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

These pictures are great!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

MILLIESMOM said:


> These pictures are great!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


You are very welcome, and if you get a chance, could you ask Pearl if she would return Jazzy's snuggly bear. You know, the one with the chewed off ear?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hahaha! Molson was pretty wiped out today - I thought it was from his booster shots at the vet yesterday, but now I'm suspecting that he was out with the J-crew last night too! Oh those silly dogs!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Hahaha! Molson was pretty wiped out today - I thought it was from his booster shots at the vet yesterday, but now I'm suspecting that he was out with the J-crew last night too! Oh those silly dogs!!


Hehehehehe! And he makes a WILD margarita!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that looks like one heck of a party they had there, hope there were no rooms spinning round for them..................never again ??


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> that looks like one heck of a party they had there, hope there were no rooms spinning round for them..................never again ??


Well Tom brought the ice cream yanno, then he proceeded to 'accidently' spill it on each of the girl dawgs so he could get a quick lick in. Smart guy I tell ya!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Please tell me that Diesel and Willow behaved themselves???


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Please tell me that Diesel and Willow behaved themselves???


Oh they did Lisa! Willow helped keep the crumbs cleaned up from the floor and Diesel was the bouncer and chased off a couple squirrels who tried to crash the pawty!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL..too funny, needed that laugh, did my crew behave, sure hope so, they seem to get silly when around other dogs..lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL..too funny, needed that laugh, did my crew behave, sure hope so, they seem to get silly when around other dogs..lol


Oh they did behave! They taught all the dawgies to play tennis and kept the courts alive and hot!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh they did behave! They taught all the dawgies to play tennis and kept the courts alive and hot!


LOL..good I was worried they misbehaved


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

whoo hee that gave me the best laugh of the day. A lambshade! No kidding


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Pudden said:


> whoo hee that gave me the best laugh of the day. A lambshade! No kidding


Oh but the Pudden was the life of the pawty! She was sportin' Daddy's boxer on her head!


----------

